# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  3 صواريخ تصيب منطقة قرب حدود العراق والكويت

## Sad Story

*قالت محطة تلفزيون العربية نقلا عن مصادر دبلوماسية في وقت مبكر يوم الجمعة ان ثلاثة صواريخ أصابت المنطقة الحدودية بين الكويت والعراق.

وقالت قناة العربية ومقرها دبي ان صواريخ الكاتيوشا لم تستهدف ميناء مبارك الكويتي الذي يجري انشاؤه.

وكان الميناء الذي يقام في جزيرة بوبيان موضوعا لمجادلات بين العراق والكويت.

ويقول العراق ان الميناء يتعارض مع الممرات الملاحية الى موانيه.

وفي وقت سابق قالت قناة تلفزيون العروبة الموالية لمعمر القذافي ان الصواريخ استهدفت ميناء مبارك. ولم يرد على الفور تأكيد مستقل لاطلاق الصواريخ.

ويوم الخميس قالت وكالة الانباء الكويتية ان مسؤولا بوزارة الخارجية نفى ان العراق استدعى سفير الكويت في بغداد وسلمه رسالة احتجاج على بناء ميناء مبارك في الكويت.

وقال المسؤول ان ميناء مبارك يجري بناؤه على ارض كويتية والنزاع مع العراق يجري معالجته من خلال الاتصالات الرسمية بين البلدين*

----------

